# Fertilizer Application



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

Just wondering what your opinions are on broadcasting fertilizer compared to knifing it in. Will be applying it on an existing stand of alfalfa-grass and the blend of fertilizer is our canola blend.


----------

